# compiz keine fenster rahmen

## nilres

Ich wollt heute auch entlich mal schaun wie so 3d Desktops aussehen und installierte comiz,compiz-fusion etc.

So nun hab ich das problem das wenn ich compiz-start eingebe folgnes passiert:

[IMG]http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1015/cmpizqk1.th.png[/IMG]

Wie ihr seht keine fensterrahmen ich probierte schon:

```

nilres@localhost ~ $ kde-window-decorator --replace

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x2600048

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x2600048

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x260004b

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x260004b

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x260009e

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x260009e

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000a1

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000a1

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x42600075

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000ca

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000ca

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000cd

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000cd

X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) 9

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  4

  Resource id:  0x26000d5

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  28

  Resource id:  0x26000e0

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e0

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e0

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e0

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e1

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e1

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e1

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  28

  Resource id:  0x26000e2

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e2

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e2

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e2

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000c7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  28

  Resource id:  0x26000e3

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e3

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e3

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e3

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e4

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e4

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e4

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  28

  Resource id:  0x26000e5

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e5

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e5

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e5

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000c7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e6

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e6

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e6

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000c7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  5

  Resource id:  0x26000e7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000e7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  7

  Resource id:  0x26000e7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000c7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 181

  Major opcode:  156

  Minor opcode:  8

  Resource id:  0x26000d9

```

was kann ich noch tun? 

mfg nils

----------

## nbs

Das Problem mit den Fensterrahmen hatte ich am Anfang auch. Ich starte nun die ganze Geschichte mit 

```
compiz --replace ccp --loose-binding
```

 und im ccsm habe ich unter Effects/Fensterdekoration bei Kommando 

```
emerald --replace
```

 eingetragen.

----------

## nilres

Bringt leider keine besserung.....

mfg nils

----------

## Fuchs

1) Probier nicht nur den kde-window-decorator 

sondern noch das GTK pendant und emerald

2) Sollten da auch Fehler kommen: welche? 

Ohne Fehlermeldungen ist Support schwierig, 

und die vom kde-window-decorator wuerde eher den 

Entwicklern als uns helfen. 

3) Zusaetzliche Informationen schaden nie, z.B. GPU und Treiber, 

bei nvidia gibt es bekannte, behebbare Probleme

Zudem: das Gentoo compiz Startskript ist / war scheisse

(das neue kenne ich nicht), ich empfehle die Nutzung von fusion-icon, 

oder, wie schon erwaehnt, das manuelle Starten mittels compiz --replace ccp, 

da so das compiz configuration plugin geladen und die Einstellungen, 

inkl. Window Decorator, aus ccsm verwendet werden. 

Dann: #compiz-fusion auf Freenode, da wird schnell und sauber geholfen. 

Englisch. 

hth, 

Fuchs

----------

## nilres

Fusion-icon gibts bei mir nich jedenfalls nich unter dem Namen.

GPU ist nvidia 7600 go mit Propertärem Nvidia Treiber.

```

compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0

```

Mehr kommt nicht.

mfg nils

----------

## Fuchs

Section "Screen"

        [...]

	DefaultDepth  24

	Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

5 Sekunden Google, 5 Sekunden Blick in meine Xorg.conf. 

Was fusion-icon betrifft: kann sein, dass das nicht in Portage ist. 

Ich verwende modifizierte ebuilds aus den alten XEffects overlays, 

in Desktop Effects muesste es drin sein. 

Wenn nicht:  gitweb.opencompositing.org

das Ding ist python, runterladen, in $PATH schmeissen 

und in den Autostart packen. 

Fuchs

----------

## nilres

Ja ok hät ich auch selbstmachen können. *schäm*   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt bekomm ich nur noch eine sehr aussage kräfigte fehlermeldung:

```

nilres@localhost ~ $ compiz --replace ccp

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

Meine xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 1024

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "STN SAMTRON"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "AUO"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7600"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7600"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ja 2 Monitore

Was kann ich nun noch machen? Und schonmal danke 

mfg nils

----------

## Fuchs

strace oder gdb anwerfen. 

Fuchs

----------

## nilres

Hmmm das ist toll entlich is mal wieder der komplette rechner abgestürzt es tat sich nichts mehr keine muas bewegeung keine tastendrücke kein x neustarten. Was hab ich gemacht?

gdb compiz ausgeführt danach set args --replace cpp und dann run

Dann erschien ne menge no debugging symbols found und alles war tot.

Das ist nich hilfreich oder?

mfg nils

----------

## Fuchs

Nein. Dann eben strace, 

und wenn der Rechner "komplett abstürzt" 

ist meist nur X eingefroren, das laesst sich mittels Magic SysRQ eigentlich problemlos beheben. 

Sobald Du Fehlermeldungen hast verweise ich noch einmal auf den Compiz Kanal 

auf Freenode, da dort direkt Entwickler rumhocken. Die koennen in der Regel 

deutlich schneller helfen als ein Distributionsforum.

----------

## nilres

Gut dann ein dickes danke an dich. Ich werd dann nochmal strace anschmeißen und das im Compiz Kanal einbringen.

mfg nils

----------

## flash49

 *nilres wrote:*   

> Hmmm das ist toll entlich is mal wieder der komplette rechner abgestürzt es tat sich nichts mehr keine muas bewegeung keine tastendrücke kein x neustarten. Was hab ich gemacht?
> 
> gdb compiz ausgeführt danach set args --replace cpp und dann run
> 
> Dann erschien ne menge no debugging symbols found und alles war tot.
> ...

 

Das ist auch klar, daß das so nicht funktionieren kann: 

Du startest gdb in einem Konsolenfenster/copmiz GUI unter X, sobald nun compiz abstürzt will gdb natürlich das Debugging starten und hält den compiz Prozess an. Da compiz sich in X einklinkt wird auch X blockiert und damit auch die Konsole auf der gdb läuft. => deadlock!   :Twisted Evil: 

Versuch mal die core files zu aktivieren: Neue Konsole öffnen, dann "ulimit -c unlimited" und dann in dieser Konsole compiz starten. Nach dem Absturz solltes du nun ein core file haben, das du in gdb laden kannst.

----------

## nilres

Wäre nochmal ein Ansatz ich hatte mich eig schon damit abgefunden das compiz nich geht aber so kann ich mir das ja nochmal angucken

----------

